#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 6

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the Sixth thread for master mind of the day...

**Are you   planning to become an MBA? Or wanna take the GRE route? Or are you tired   of studying and wanna jump into a job straight after your  engineering??

Whatever be your interest, one thing is for sure – you are going to come   across a lot of ‘aptitude’ questions along your way to realizing your   dreams!

More details HERE 

Match your wits against one daily puzzler of a question! And who knows   if you are the first one to crack it, you might just be the winner of a   Rs.100 mobile recharge!!

Here's the Question for DAY 6 of Master mind of the day--*

*Q1)  The average weight of books carried by Anjali to school is 2.5 kg. She also carries some algebra books with an average weight of 1.2 kgs. 

If Anjali carries books and Algebra books in the ratio of 3:2,then what will be the total weight of her hand bag? (Ignore any other weight such as that of hand bag, stationary, tiffin box etc)*


*Q2)* *Mr. and Mrs. Sarabhai were married in 1972, their average age in 1972 was 23 years. On their 4th anniversary they observed that average age of their family had decreased by 4 years as compared to the average age at their time of marriage.

This was due to their daughter Aisha born during this period. What was the age of Aisha in 1980?
*

*
Correct Answer will win FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs.100!!!

Entries will be accepted till 7PM, 3rd Dec. 2011!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Master-Mind of the DAY F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 8 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## ankur47463

No one carries hand bag to school and if she does so then the weight of hand bag is ignored as said in the question.

----------


## shubh.sbm

the age of aisha is 7years.

----------


## shubh.sbm

the age of aisha is 7years.

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

and for 1st question can't be determined.

----------


## ankur47463

@1. No one carries hand bag to school and if she does so then the weight of hand bag is ignored as said in the question. 						

@2. Age of Aisha is 7 years in 1980...

----------


## vineetgupta_1991

1.Weight of her handbag is 'zero' as she is carrying books not 'handbag'. 2.Age of Aisha is 7 years.

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

ans to ques. 1- total wt of hand bag [books + bag(bag wt ignored)] = 12.5kg
                       and if only hand bags wt is asked (in tricky language) then hand bag wt is ignored= 0kg

ans to ques 2- her age in 1980 is 7 yrs.....   :):

----------


## skcomhacker

ans1.   total weight of her hand  bag is 7.5 kg ans 2.  age of Aisha in 1980 will be 7 yrs.

----------


## shubh.sbm

if anjali carries her books in a hand bag it's not possible to find the wieght of the hand-bag..because she can carry any no of books in the same ratio given in the question..it can be 3:2 or 6:4..

----------


## abhinavgupta

Ans1) The total weight of hand bag shall be minimum 9.9 kg*.

*Ans2) 7 years

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*TIME UP!!!

The correct Answers are:

Q1.) Cannot be determined
Q2.)Aisha's age is 7years in 1980

**@Shubh.sbm WINS DAY 6 of MASTER-MIND of the Day for DAY 6!!!

**He takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge..!!*
*
Thread closed*! 						 					*
*

----------

